# Créer une application/jeux de zéro ?



## hozuki (2 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me doute que ce genre de questions doit arrivée assez souvent ici mais j'avoue ne jamais avoir trouvé de réponse véritablement.

Je souhaiterais créer un petit jeux que j'avais adoré plus jeune mais qui n'est plus disponible maintenant ☹

J'aimerais donc savoir comment créer une app MacOs de zéro. J'ai pas mal regarder sur internet (ou peut être pas assez) mais j'ai l'impression que tous les regards sont tournés vers IOS et non macOs à moins que les étapes soient les mêmes je ne vois aucun tuto véritable pour comprendre les étapes.

J'ai déjà commencé à apprendre le Swift avec notamment l'app Playgrounds que Apple propose. J'ai donc déjà un pied dedans mais je n'ai pas vraiment de guide véritable par la suite ..

Merci beaucoup, j'attends avec impatience vos réponse pour me guider. J'ai conscience que je n'y arriverais pas en 1 ans et que j'ai énormément à apprendre mais ça ne me fait pas peur, ça me motive même !

Ps: J'ai aussi conscience que le Swift n'est peut être pas "le meilleur langage" mais j'aimerais réellement me concentrer dessus je ne sais pourquoi mais j'ai confiance en son potentiel donc merci de respecter cette décision et ne pas crier que c'est une hérésie (je préfère limite m’en rendre compte moi même).


----------

